# QAM Mapping



## khindley (Dec 21, 2006)

I understand that TIVO will not do QAM mapping for us, because the frequencies can change without notice. But can't they give us the option to map the QAM channels ourselves. If I get Channel 7-1 I know its ABC HD can't i tell my TIVO that and have it download the ABC channel information? Is this in the future for TIVO? If not the Cable guy is bringing my CableCards in two weeks, but I would like to save the $49 truck roll and $2.50 a month.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

People have been asking for QAM mapping since the S3 shipped a year ago. Still no known plans to add it.


----------



## agamar (Nov 9, 2003)

I would at least like to have the ability to name your season passes so when you record by time on the HD channels, you would know what it was in the "Now Playing" list...


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

megazone said:


> People have been asking for QAM mapping since the S3 shipped a year ago. Still no known plans to add it.


and I don't think TiVo will ever add it. Let's face it, with QAM mapping people will have full TiVo functionality for channels they are not supposed to receive. The point of the cablecard is to protect the integrity of the cable companies package structure.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Seems to me if you're not supposed to receive the channel, you won't. It'll be scrambled. 

The only channels you'd be able to get are those that are put out "in the clear" (unscrambled), which with OTAs on cable is required by law anyway. So if the law requires those channels be "in the clear" on QAM, why would there be a problem with people being able to tune them? (Or with them being mapped?)


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

But you can tune them just like you can on a TV with QAM. The law never states that TiVo has to provide guide data for those channels.

Here in Houston the digital lineup is unscrambled. If you can find them you can watch them. Obviously the cable companies don't want you to do that since the digital channels are part of a package that you pay for.

Alot of the QAM mapping proponents just want to use TiVo on channels they are supposed to pay for, for free.


----------

